# I see you!



## cine.chris (Feb 11, 2021)

@Jacky_BEL   Top 100 Daily  #79


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 11, 2021)

I was having a really good run after the hickups last week with the F@h-servers, thinking that this could be a personal recordbreaking week.
(Well, the overall numbers were good, the assignd work-units not so much in terms of base credit)
I hit 5000 WU and 1.000.000.000 points milestones for the TPU-team.
But just this evening I also started to suffer from WU's not properly being accounted for.

@weekendgeek , how are you ?


----------



## cine.chris (Feb 11, 2021)

Some fah servers still aren't reporting..
MartinK had a good post about that:
https://foKdingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=36798&start=30#p348985=================
Checking, yes I see, looks like about 1/2 my wu count compared to earlier.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 11, 2021)

I just have been looking at some log files.
There were also some minor problems with assigning WU's as mentioned in the foldingforum link.

I think there is also a sudden drop of active users in our team (-15%) related to the servers not reporting returned WU's.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 12, 2021)

I see you too...

In the new member list


----------

